

Show HN: Sell digital products with Sellfy app on Facebook - renaars
http://blog.sellfy.com/news/sellfy-store-on-facebook/

======
jcr
renaars, if you want feedback, edit the title to start with "Show HN: "
otherwise most people will assume this submission is just spam/advertising.

~~~
renaars
Thanks!

